# 2006 Yukon Denali towing question



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...

The length is pretty much Irrevelant,... Whatever your comfortable with...


----------



## Knowles'06 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a 26 ft boat and I feel fine pulling it...but the sales man told me that I should go with the 24foot beacuse the length can pull up the front of the truck and effect the traction? Your thoughts

Eddie


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..
The Length is irrevelant,...
As long as the trailer is properly Balanced,...

I prefer about 10%/ 15% of the gross trailer weight on the Hitch,....
Much less and the trailer will wag the dog,...
Much more,+ the tow unit probably won't handle the added weight,...
Although an equalizing hitch can help there...


----------



## HawkZ28 (Feb 18, 2009)

^X2.

Also, if you plan on towing even a few times a year, invest in a GOOD tranny cooler- B&M/Long Tru-cool, Fluidyne, etc- it will help prolong the life of your tranny. I believe you have a 4L60E- but even if you have the 4L80E, I'd still strongly recommend it in addition to the one already built into the radiator. Easy 30 minute install.


----------



## klfpub (Jun 23, 2010)

*trailer towing*

I have a 2006 Yukon Denali with a towing package and a 6.0 engine. I am going to pulling a 26 ft Interstate trailer with a 58 Vette inside for Hot August Nights from Oregon to Reno, about a 7 hour trip. Combined weight is slightly less than 7,500 pounds. 

I noticed coming back from a recent car show that my transmission temp gauge didn't take long to get up to the half way point but we were home before I could see if was going to keep going. Denali only has 48,000 miles but I am concerned that temp would keep rising on a long trip such as Reno. Any and all advice would be appreciated.


----------



## HawkZ28 (Feb 18, 2009)

klfpub said:


> I have a 2006 Yukon Denali with a towing package and a 6.0 engine. I am going to pulling a 26 ft Interstate trailer with a 58 Vette inside for Hot August Nights from Oregon to Reno, about a 7 hour trip. Combined weight is slightly less than 7,500 pounds.
> 
> I noticed coming back from a recent car show that my transmission temp gauge didn't take long to get up to the half way point but we were home before I could see if was going to keep going. Denali only has 48,000 miles but I am concerned that temp would keep rising on a long trip such as Reno. Any and all advice would be appreciated.


Install a larger tranny cooler and switch to synthetic. Although I think 2006 was the switch year to Dex VI which is synthetic. Don't tow in OD either.


----------



## klfpub (Jun 23, 2010)

any recommendations on tranny cooler and hate to ask but how hard are they to install?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

The '06 Yukon Denali XL (old Suburban) _should_ have came equipped with factory trailering package which would include a tranny cooler, oil cooler, heavier suspension. Towing a 28 ft. trailer with a car in it should be NO problem. One main item to keep in mind is tongue weight with trailer loaded. There is a factory recommendation for this Yukon. Too much tongue weight and the truck will squat and handle badly, too little tongue weight and the trailer will tell the truck what to do. As far as the length of a towed item pulling up the front of the towing vehicle--again, it's a matter of tongue weight. For a 28 ft. cargo type trailer hauling a car I highly recommend a weight distribution hitch with sway bar. Use a ball mount with the largest shank diameter you can get for the ball, they are stronger. I have a 2 5/16" ball with a 1 1/4" shank. I pull a 28 ft. cargo car hauler with an '07 Sierra 5.3 with no problems. DO NOT use the OverDrive, use the Tow/Haul if equipped or use "3". David


----------



## HawkZ28 (Feb 18, 2009)

klfpub said:


> any recommendations on tranny cooler and hate to ask but how hard are they to install?


If you have one already, it just needs to be upgraded. Typically it is a plug and play if you can find adapters, or luck out and get one that will bolt right up to your existing tubing. If you don't have one other than the internal radiator trans cooler, you'll need the adapter from Hayden- I believe it's part number 397 if you have the quick release lines.

I'd recommend one from B&M or Long Tru Cool (relabels the Tru Cool as the Supercooler for B&M). Get a LPD (low pressure drop design)- they work better than the old tube and fin style. Fluidyne I've had great luck with too. 

I've installed 3 of the Tru Cools so far in an Z28, a Blazer, and a Colorado, and a buddy put one in his Excursion and in the Dodge 2500 he now has. None of them ever got above 155*. Not that the Z28 tows much of anything .


----------

